# Social Sunburn experiment.



## messybun (Apr 5, 2021)

I have a hypothesis. If you take supplemental vitamin D you are less likely to get a sunburn.
   Here’s my thinking: a sunburn is actually your body killing off cancer cells before they become a big deal. 
It’s been shown if you have a consistently high level of vitamin D in your system you won’t have cancer. The studies are incomplete, but there is significant data already.
   Vitamin D will also help heal sunburns when used topically.

Personally I never used to get sunburnt. I also used to take 2000-2500 iu vitamin D supplements a day. This year I had stopped and have already gotten two minor sunburns after barely a few hours each.

So to test my hypothesis I’m asking if anyone would try an experiment with me? 
If you take 2000 iu vit D a day, for two weeks, do you get less sunburnt?


----------



## Alasgun (Apr 5, 2021)

This is interesting, hadn’t heard the connection between vit-d and cancer.
we take 5,000iu vit d per day And in the last 7 months have had absolutely no sunburn. Of course some of that may be due to being house bound and below zero for most of the winter!😘

during our short summer i’ll get a little sun burn, when out on the boat for several days at a time and not using any sun screen But always attributed this to the reflective factor being on the water.  

In Alaska, everyone is vit -d deficient a lot of the time, and many folks struggle with the lack of light thing too. Some worse than others.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 5, 2021)

messybun said:


> I have a hypothesis. If you take supplemental vitamin D you are less likely to get a sunburn.
> Here’s my thinking: a sunburn is actually your body killing off cancer cells before they become a big deal.
> It’s been shown if you have a consistently high level of vitamin D in your system you won’t have cancer. The studies are incomplete, but there is significant data already.
> Vitamin D will also help heal sunburns when used topically.
> ...


I would do that experiment  if I didn't  live in Florida...even applying  sunscreen I get burnt here...


----------



## messybun (Apr 5, 2021)

I ims





Alasgun said:


> This is interesting, hadn’t heard the connection between vit-d and cancer.
> we take 5,000iu vit d per day And in the last 7 months have had absolutely no sunburn. Of course some of that may be due to being house bound and below zero for most of the winter!😘
> 
> during our short summer i’ll get a little sun burn, when out on the boat for several days at a time and not using any sun screen But always attributed this to the reflective factor being on the water.
> ...



I imagine your winters would definitely deter sunburns. I have no hypothesis on freezer burns though.


----------



## messybun (Apr 5, 2021)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I would do that experiment  if I didn't  live in Florida...even applying  sunscreen I get burnt here...



Florida is no joke when it comes to sun! I have family there who says sunburn is just a part of life.

If you’d like to try it I with sunscreen don’t see why not. Vitamin D is water soluble so there isn’t really a downside. Worst case you see if you burn less. Totally up to you.


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 5, 2021)

Actually, vitamin D is fat-soluble, so it can build up in the body. Your 2000 -2500 iu daily dose is well below the maximum that is considered safe for a healthy adult (4000 iu/day), so the likelihood of inducing hypercalcemia is extremely remote, but it is always good to proceed with caution when dealing with hormones (which is what vitamin D is).

I'm afraid I won't be participating in your experiment. It's been a long time since I have gotten a sunburn, mostly because I try to avoid being out for significant periods during the times of day when sunburn is most likely to occur. Partly, this is because of a concern about the cancer risk, and partly because being out in that Carolina sun feels like standing under the broiler element of an oven at that time of day (a sensation that I am getting less and less tolerant of as I grow older). So, I get my daily doses of sunlight early and late, and try to stay in the shade as much as possible even then.


----------



## Fishychix (Apr 5, 2021)

Interesting. I have not heard of a connection between vitamin D and sunburns. I dont take supplements in general, but will keep an eye on this thread. My kid takes it, but wont leave the house without a jacket. No matter the temps 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------

